# Haunted Corn Hole Game??



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

That's basically a bean bag toss right? (I'd never heard the term "corn hole game" before I came to these boards. Still sounds...odd.

Here's a few threads related to them...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/104101-oogie-boogie-beanbag-toss-paint-question.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-crafts/103329-halloween-cornhole-boards.html

And awesome member Mizerella did a great post on her blog about her hilarious "Tudor Toss" game, inspired by a love of ye olde guillotine. 

http://mizerella.blogspot.ca/2011/05/23-tudor-toss.html

I think - if you have time - you should really put some focus on what they are tossing as well as what they are tossing into. The idea of throwing bugs into Oogie Boogie's mouth really works. Not sure what would be ideal for a clown. For a skeleton you might be able to toss eyeballs. For a zombie, you could throw brains. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I made one with vampire mouthes. See cirque of carneval thread.


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

Perhaps make the cornhole board coffin-shaped? Not traditional, I know, but it IS Halloween, after all.
And you can make the corn bags shaped like bats, skulls, cats, witch hats, and ghosts. You just need feed corn and felt, right?


----------

